# 3D-Drucker bald für Lautsprecherbau ?



## Hänschen (26. April 2013)

*3D-Drucker bald für Lautsprecherbau ?*

Hallo,

Was haltet ihr von der Idee mit 3D-Druckern Lautsprechergehäuse herzustellen ?

Man könnte ja extrem genau vorberechnete Biegungen/Röhren einbauen etc.

Zur Zeit scheint das Baumaterial so ein Harz zu sein, ähnlich Plastik vermute ich mal.


----------



## soth (26. April 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker bald für Lautsprecherbau ?*

Viel zu teuer!


----------



## Coldhardt (26. April 2013)

soth schrieb:
			
		

> Viel zu teuer!



/sign

Außerdem Drucken die doch noch gar nicht sooo genau, dass das irgendeinen Vorteil hätte, oder?


----------



## soth (26. April 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker bald für Lautsprecherbau ?*

Natürlich gibt es relativ genaue 3D-Drucker, aber die kosten eben ein bisschen mehr.


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker bald für Lautsprecherbau ?*

Zudem ist dieser Kunsstoff nicht grad das ideale Lautsprechermaterial. Man könnte vlt einzelne Inntenteile mit so nem Drucker fertigen, für die man normalerweise extra eine große maschine mit "Druckplatten" versehen müsste oder individuell was fräsen müsste. Aber ich wüsste da ehrlich gesagt nicht, was für Bauteile das sein sollen, bei denen sich das lohnt.

Was vlt "sinnvoll" sein könnte wären Gehäuse für KLEINE (!) Boxen, zB für unterwegs oder den laptop, damit man was selbstdesigntes hat und kein 0815-Design.


Und natürlich könnte es sein, dass in einigen Jahren in den Fabriken bestimmte Teile "gedruckt" und nicht mehr gefräst/gestanzt werden.


----------



## Hänschen (26. April 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker bald für Lautsprecherbau ?*

Schade, denn das Hauptargument für Boxen-Selbstbau ist dass man das am Gehäuse gesparte Geld komplett in die Chassis investieren kann.


Wenn ich zB. die krass glänzend polierten Gehäuse meiner Teufel Motiv 2 sehe (Klavierlack ? ), das muss doch Unsummen verschlungen haben in der Herstellung,
das haben sie alles von der Technik abgezogen.

Und es gibt noch viel krassere Luxus Lautsprecher da draussen


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker bald für Lautsprecherbau ?*



Hänschen schrieb:


> Schade, denn das Hauptargument für Boxen-Selbstbau ist dass man das am Gehäuse gesparte Geld komplett in die Chassis investieren kann.


 wieviel kostet denn das Gehäusematerial für die Boxen, die Du im Sinn hast? und wie groß sind die ca?




> Wenn ich zB. die krass glänzend polierten Gehäuse meiner Teufel Motiv 2 sehe (Klavierlack ? ), das muss doch Unsummen verschlungen haben in der Herstellung,
> das haben sie alles von der Technik abgezogen.


 nee nee, so ein Lack ist jetzt auch nicht megateuer, das ist ja kein Autolack und auch keine zig-Quadratmeter, und einfach nur "Bretter" herstellen, die dann lackiert oder beschichtet werden, ist viel viel weniger aufwendig als mit nem 3D-Drucker in 0.1-mm-Schichten Seitenteil, Front, Boden usw. zu "drucken" - zudem: den angeblich so teuren Lack müsstest Du ja trotzdem noch auf die ausgedruckte Box auftragen, du kannst nicht fertig lackierte Gehäuse drucken, wie soll das auch gehen?


----------



## soth (26. April 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker bald für Lautsprecherbau ?*

Es gibt auch noch andere "3D-Drucker", mit denen man nicht nur Kunstoff verarbeiten kann. (per SLS beispielsweise)
Das Granulat ist aber noch ziemlich teuer, ordentliche Maschinen sind nicht billig und die Druckzeiten auch nicht wirklich kurz.
Das macht die ganze Angelegenheit ziemlich teuer.

Klavirlackoptik ist kein Problem und auch nicht teuer, dafür gibt es spezielle Kunststoffe, bzw. Nachbehandlungen.


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker bald für Lautsprecherbau ?*



soth schrieb:


> Klavirlackoptik ist kein Problem und auch nicht teuer, dafür gibt es spezielle Kunststoffe, bzw. Nachbehandlungen.


 meinst Du jetzt fürs Drucken oder für den Kauf fertiger Platten? Das Drucken wird doch ganz sicher teurer sein als mit dem "Standardgranulat", oder nicht?


----------



## Hänschen (26. April 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker bald für Lautsprecherbau ?*

Ich hab da an kleine Breitbänder-Boxen gedacht oder maximal 2- bis 3- Wege mittelgroße Boxen, Monitormäßig oder bisschen größer für einen ganzen Wohnraum.

Ich hab mal gelesen, dass man schon mit Metall oder sowas 3D-druckt, deshalb dachte ich dass da was zu machen sei materialmäßig (zB. was holzig/faseriges).


Und die Druckzeit naja da kann man es ja einfach laufen lassen oder ist Zeit auch da Geld


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. April 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker bald für Lautsprecherbau ?*

Wahrscheinlich meinst du, dass man damit bestimmte Verschachtelungen (heißen glaube Ich Waveguides) innerhalb des Lautsprechergehäuses realisieren kann. 
Ich denke bei großen Lautsprechern lohnt sich das nicht, da man da ja auch relativ leicht bestimmte Formen mit Birkensperrholz realisieren kann. 

Aber bei kleinen, mobilen Lautsprechern könnte das schon Sinn ergeben. Allerdings frag Ich mich, ob die Dichte des Materials dann auch die richtige ist. Ich denke da kommt es dann schon drauf an, denn je dichter das Material, desto höher sind die Resonanzfrequenzen.

Es gibt auch 3D-Drucker, die Metall verarbeiten können, allerdings sind das dann irrsinns teure Geräte, die afaik nicht für den Hausgebrauch geeignet sind 
Für Metall käme dann Lasersintern in Frage. Aber das ist dann wieder sehr Stromintensiv. Von daher dürfte das richtig teuer sein. 


Und wahrscheinlich lohnt es sich da sogar noch eher, irgendwie was mit Glasfaser oder Carbonfasermatten zu machen.


----------



## soth (26. April 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker bald für Lautsprecherbau ?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> meinst Du jetzt fürs Drucken oder für den Kauf  fertiger Platten? Das Drucken wird doch ganz sicher teurer sein als mit  dem "Standardgranulat", oder nicht?


Bezog sich primär auf die Aussage von Hänschen: Klavierlackoptik = teuer.
Drucken mit Kunstoff klappt ganz gut, inzwischen ist man afaik irgendwo bei 450+dpi.
Je genauer es wird, desto teurer wird es natürlich, aber das ist bei jedem Verfahren so. Zum einen natürlich aufgrund der benötigten Zeit, zum anderen aber auch aufgrund des Anspruchs an die Maschine.



Hänschen schrieb:


> Ich hab mal gelesen, dass man schon mit Metall oder sowas 3D-druckt,  deshalb dachte ich dass da was zu machen sei materialmäßig (zB. was  holzig/faseriges).


Kunstoff, Metall, Glas und Keramik ist so das gängiste.
Sand, Papier, Aluminium geht auch.



Hänschen schrieb:


> Und die Druckzeit naja da kann man es ja einfach laufen lassen oder ist Zeit auch da Geld


Zeit = Geld. 
Sonst hätte jede große Firma nur eine Maschine pro Typ. Die Bediener stehen in der Zeit nämlich nur rum und kosten den Arbeitgeber Geld, ebenso wie der Strom,...




Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Es gibt auch 3D-Drucker, die Metall verarbeiten können, allerdings sind  das dann irrsinns teure Geräte, die afaik nicht für den Hausgebrauch  geeignet sind
> Für Metall käme dann Lasersintern in Frage. Aber das ist dann wieder  sehr Stromintensiv. Von daher dürfte das richtig teuer sein.


Sag ich doch, SLS 
Und so teuer sind die Maschinen doch gar nicht


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. April 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker bald für Lautsprecherbau ?*

Na was kostet son SLS-Drucker? Ich denk da sind wir schon bei einem hohen vierstelligen bis mittleren fünfstelligen Bereich. Zumindest hat Google das ausgespuckt


----------



## soth (26. April 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker bald für Lautsprecherbau ?*

Sagen wir mal so: Teurer als eine 5-Achsen Fäse sind die Geräte nicht, ich frag aber mal nach. 
Vielleicht hat jemand aktuelle Preise 

Andere Verfahren sind aber auch nicht unbedingt billig. Bei Spritzgußformen ist man beispielsweise ziemlich schnell im 6-stelligen Bereich.
Bei funkenerodierten Präzisionsformen (bspw. LEGO) wird es auch schon mal richtig teuer 


*EDITH: *
Ich hatte es doch noch richtig in Erinnerung! Die Maschinen von SLM-Solutions fangen beispielsweise bei 200.000€ an.


----------



## JackOnell (27. April 2013)

Hättet ihr für die minderbemittelten, die keine Zeit zu googlen haben auch einen Link, zu Bildern oder Videos ?
Ich habe nämlich keine Ahnung von was ihr redet , aber es hört sich interessant an, "3D drucken"


----------



## xEbo (27. April 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker bald für Lautsprecherbau ?*



JackOnell schrieb:


> Hättet ihr für die minderbemittelten, die keine Zeit zu googlen haben auch einen Link, zu Bildern oder Videos ?
> Ich habe nämlich keine Ahnung von was ihr redet , aber es hört sich interessant an, "3D drucken"


 
Fabbster 3D Drucker für Zuhause 3D drucken für jedermann

3D Druck bedeutet letztendlich dass du mit Hilfe von einer Kanüle, Schicht für Schicht aufträgst. Stell dir vor du musst ein Modell aus einzelnen Blättern Papier modellieren. Je dünner die Schicht, desto besser werden hinterher die Konturen. Du erstellst ein 3D Modell via CAD und zerlegst das in Schichten. Derzeit ist Kunstoff üblich für "Zuhause"-Drucker.
Lasersintern kenn ich vorallem für Keramische Trägerstoffe, bzw für Harzbasierte. Stell dir vor du baust eine Sandburg. Wieder Schicht für Schicht, statt Wasser als "Stabilisator" nimmt man eben einen Laser und verschmilzt das Granulat zu einer festen Kontur/Masse.

Kunstoff bietet sich für den Hausgebrauch an, weil man nicht so viel Energie aufwenden muss um den Schmelzpunkt zu erreichen. Halbwegs brauchbare 3D Drucker für Kleinteile bekommt man hierzulande für ca. 1500€. Makerbot wäre hier ein Name der relativ bekannt ist. 
Lasersintern ist für den Hausgebrauch völlig ungeeignet, da man Laser braucht (Sicherheit,Preis,etc.) und das Granulat sollte auch nicht sonderlich einfach zu bekommen sein.


----------



## soth (27. April 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker bald für Lautsprecherbau ?*

Im Grunde genommen sind "3D-Drucker" genau das was der Name sagt, nämlich additive Herstellungsverfahren, die dreidimensionale Objekte "drucken". 
Sei es nun durch Polymerisieren einer Flüssigkeit, Sintern, "Tropfen" von verflüssigten Materialien oder Laminieren von Folien.
Die Verfahren werden zuzeit noch hauptsächlich zum Feritgen von Prototypen verwendet. (Rapid Prototyping)

3D Printing - PolyJet - Additive Technologies - YouTube
Einfacher 3D-Drucker: http://www.heise.de/imgs/18/9/2/1/8/3/1/7add3c46e59c82a8.jpeg


----------



## Hänschen (27. April 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker bald für Lautsprecherbau ?*

Vielleicht kann man sich eine Form aus Plastik drucken und dann mit Beton oder so ausgiessen


----------



## JackOnell (28. April 2013)

xEbo schrieb:


> Fabbster 3D Drucker für Zuhause 3D drucken für jedermann
> 
> 3D Druck bedeutet letztendlich dass du mit Hilfe von einer Kanüle, Schicht für Schicht aufträgst. Stell dir vor du musst ein Modell aus einzelnen Blättern Papier modellieren. Je dünner die Schicht, desto besser werden hinterher die Konturen. Du erstellst ein 3D Modell via CAD und zerlegst das in Schichten. Derzeit ist Kunstoff üblich für "Zuhause"-Drucker.
> Lasersintern kenn ich vorallem für Keramische Trägerstoffe, bzw für Harzbasierte. Stell dir vor du baust eine Sandburg. Wieder Schicht für Schicht, statt Wasser als "Stabilisator" nimmt man eben einen Laser und verschmilzt das Granulat zu einer festen Kontur/Masse.
> ...


Oha, wusste garnicht das es sowas gibt ich werde alt...
In deinen Video sieht das irgendwie verständliche aus und das Ergebnis ist naja ok, aber das anderen Video hat mich hier fast vom Klo gehauen.
Echt wahnsinn


----------



## soth (28. April 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker bald für Lautsprecherbau ?*

Es besteht eben auch ein kleiner preislicher Unterschied, zwischen der Maschine für den geneigten Bastler und einer professionellen Maschine


----------



## JackOnell (28. April 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Es besteht eben auch ein kleiner preislicher Unterschied, zwischen der Maschine für den geneigten Bastler und einer professionellen Maschine



Mit Sicherheit, aber ich bin echt fasziniert ich könnte im rc Bereich damit echt was anfangen, je nach Belastbarkeit des Materials natürlich


----------



## soth (28. April 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker bald für Lautsprecherbau ?*

3D-Drucker werden teilweise im RC-Bau eingesetzt, dafür gibt es bestimmt Communities.
ABS sollte aber eigentlich kein Problem sein...


----------



## xEbo (28. April 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker bald für Lautsprecherbau ?*



JackOnell schrieb:


> Oha, wusste garnicht das es sowas gibt ich werde alt...
> In deinen Video sieht das irgendwie verständliche aus und das Ergebnis ist naja ok, aber das anderen Video hat mich hier fast vom Klo gehauen.
> Echt wahnsinn


 
Also das Verfahren an sich wird häufig unter dem Sammelnamen "Rapid Prototyping" zusammengefasst. Experimente mit 3D Druckern auf granulat/harz basis habe ich das erste mal vor vll 5 Jahren gesehen. Gibt es aber sicher auch schon länger . Gerade im Design/Konstruktion ist das eine schnelle Möglichkeiten ein Modell (möglicherweise funktionstüchtig) zu bekommen, ohne eine klassische Modellbauwerkstatt zu haben.


----------



## Hänschen (28. April 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker bald für Lautsprecherbau ?*

Jemand hat ein ganzes kleines Auto ausgedruckt, so ne Art Gocart.

Bestimmt mit Waben-Geometrie und so aus der Design Software


----------



## Superwip (28. April 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker bald für Lautsprecherbau ?*

Auch wenn man keinen eigenen 3D Drucker hat (insbesondere für schwierige Werkstoffe wie etwa Metall) gibt es ja mittlerweile etliche Dienstleisterim Internet bei denen man gedruckte Teilea anfertigen lassen kann.


----------



## Berliner2011 (28. April 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker bald für Lautsprecherbau ?*

Hallo, 

da ich selber im Besitzt zweier 3D Drucker bin kann ich euch sagen das es definitiv möglich ist Musikboxen zu drucken. 
das Finish sollte dabei die geringste Sorge sein, die Flächen lassen sich im Nachhinein bestens bearbeiten, auch Klavierlack sollte ohne weiteres machbar sein. 
Mit kleinen Layers <0.1 sieht man auch so mit bloßem Auge keinen Schichten mehr.
Bei den gängigen RepRap ist man hier leider auf 20x20cm beschränkt. Mein großer Drucker schafft 30x40cm was für Musikboxen schon ganz in Ordnung geht, zumal sich das Material Dank Aceton oder durch Puzzleverfahren nahtlos zusammenfügen lässt. Momentan arbeite ich an einem schicken miniITX - Gehäuse 

Die Materialkosten für 2 Boxen  sollten sich im Rahmen halten. Mehr als 30€ werden die niemals kosten, zumindest beim FDM Verfahren. 
Es lässt sich mittlerweile auch ein Holz-Kunststoff-gemisch drucken, welches die Eigenschaften von Holz beinahe gänzlich bietet. Geruch, Optik und die Bearbeitung sind vollständig gegeben. 
Sogar Maserung und Farbe kann ich in meine Drucke einarbeiten. 


Andere Verfahren sind um ein vielfaches teurer und kaum realisierbar. Das hängt zum einen an den Materialkosten und anderseits an der Größe einer Musikboxe. 
Einen günstigen Reprap bekommt man ab unter Tausend Euro. Eine etwas bessere Maschine für den Hobby/SemiProfi-bereich geht schon Richtung 10K.
Aber viel wichtiger als die Maschine selbst ist der Zeitaufwand. Ich habe sicherlich 2000 Stunden gebraucht um wirklich exzellente Ergebnisse in hinnehmbarer Zeit zu erzielen. 



soth schrieb:


> Es besteht eben auch ein kleiner preislicher Unterschied, zwischen der Maschine für den geneigten Bastler und einer professionellen Maschine


 
jaein,
mit guten Repraps lassen dich Ergebnisse erzielen die zu 98% jener aus professionellen FDM Machinen ähneln. 
Der große Nachteil der 10K + Geräte ist die Geschwindigkeit. Hier könnte eine Boxenproduktion bis zu 2, 3 Wochen dauern, da diese Geräte auf äusserst gute Qualität getrimmt und ausserdem mit einer recht kleinen Baufläche bestückt sind. Die Profigeräte machen meist Geschwindigkeiten von etwa 15mm/s, wo bereits mein kleiner im Superbmodus 4-6 mal so schnell druckt. Größere Objekte drucke ich ab 70mm/s bishin zu 150. 
Das macht dann schon einen Unterschied ob die Maschine 2 Wochen oder 2 tage mit einem Druck beschäftigt ist! 
Mein großer Drucker druckt sogar noch schneller und steht den teueren Stratasysgeräten in nichts mehr nach. 

ich glaube auch, das der 3d Druck in naher Zukunft für Pc Tüfftler und Modder von großem Interesse sein werden


----------



## Hänschen (29. April 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker bald für Lautsprecherbau ?*

@Berliner2011


Na das klingt doch super 

Aber 3 Wochen drucken ohne Pause ?

Wieviel Harz etc. geht da drauf ?



Und noch ein Problem: wer designed die Schallführung 

Die von Bose haben (laut youtube video eines geöffneten Radios) voll die Spezialrohre drin.



Oh und was hat dein "großer" Drucker gekostet ?

Denn 40cm hohe Boxen klingt doch in Ordnung.


----------



## Berliner2011 (29. April 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker bald für Lautsprecherbau ?*



Hänschen schrieb:


> @Berliner2011
> 
> 
> Na das klingt doch super
> ...


 

Auf meiner großen Maschine ließe sich ein Satz Boxen je nach Maß in einer Woche realisieren. Hier hat man freie Wahl bei der Farb- und Materialwahl.
Die Boxen kannst du in Sketchup oder einem CAD-Programm selber zeichnen. Natürlich kann man das auch Zeichnen lassen, KP. 
Meine Maschine kostet etwa 4000€ + viel Bastelei und Softwaretuning.


----------



## Zappaesk (29. April 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker bald für Lautsprecherbau ?*

Was soll denn der Vorteil sein Boxenteile oder gar ganze Gehäuse zu drucken? 

Schallführungen a la Bose sind jetzt sicher nicht das Maß der Dinge und gerade bei z.B. Transmissionslinien ist eine zu große Annäherung ans theoretische Ideal u.U. eher kontraproduktiv. Blieben noch Hörner, die es aber für wenig Geld in verschiedensten Ausführungen, passend zu diversen Treibern gibt. Sowas selbser auslegen und optimieren zu wollen verlangt viel Geduld, viele Versuche, Meßtechnik und Ahnung...

Dazu kommt, die mangelnde Stabilität. Die Teile, die ich bisher aus solchen Verfahren in der Hand hatte, sind doch eher dünnwandig und nicht wirklich steif. Bei nem Horn kann man ggf. dasselbe in ein Gehäuse einbauen und mit Sand hinterfüllen um ihm das Schwingen auszutreiben, aber das ist ja auch nicht unerheblicher Aufwand.

Für kleine Spezialkomponenten der Box mag das ggf. noch alles Sinn machen, aber ein ganzes Gehäuse? Dafür ist mir dann Holz oder auch Blech doch zu einfach zu verbauen und das auszuprobieren.


----------



## JackOnell (29. April 2013)

Berliner2011 schrieb:


> Auf meiner großen Maschine ließe sich ein Satz Boxen je nach Maß in einer Woche realisieren. Hier hat man freie Wahl bei der Farb- und Materialwahl.
> Die Boxen kannst du in Sketchup oder einem CAD-Programm selber zeichnen. Natürlich kann man das auch Zeichnen lassen, KP.
> Meine Maschine kostet etwa 4000€ + viel Bastelei und Softwaretuning.



Darf man fragen was du mit dem Teile machst, sowas kauft man nicht nur zum Spaß oder ?


----------



## Berliner2011 (29. April 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker bald für Lautsprecherbau ?*



JackOnell schrieb:


> Darf man fragen was du mit dem Teile machst, sowas kauft man nicht nur zum Spaß oder ?


 

Hat alles spaßig angefangen 
Ich drucke mitterweile alles mögliche aus. Von Haushaltskram bis hin zu Autoersatzteilen. 




> Dafür ist mir dann Holz oder auch Blech doch zu einfach zu verbauen und das auszuprobieren.



Das ist richtig. 
Aber durch den 3d Druck lässt sich einfach jede Form drucken. 
das hier zum Beispiel, man mag es kaum glauben, es riecht sogar nach holz ....


----------



## Zappaesk (29. April 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker bald für Lautsprecherbau ?*



Berliner2011 schrieb:


> Das ist richtig.
> Aber durch den 3d Druck lässt sich einfach jede Form drucken.
> das hier zum Beispiel, man mag es kaum glauben, es riecht sogar nach holz ....



Ja das mag ja sein und ich verwende beruflich auch solche Teile, aber für nen Lautsprecher brauch ich sowas halt nicht. Darum gings ja eigentlich in dem Thread.

Abgesehen davon ist der Geruch nicht das entscheidende bei nem Lautsprecher - zumindest für mich!


----------



## Hänschen (29. April 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker bald für Lautsprecherbau ?*

Einer müsste den Schall-Dämmfaktor/Resonanz von so nem gedruckten Brett aus Plastikholz messen und mit MDF vergleichen 


Ich glaube man könnte eine gute Frontplatte einer Lautsprecherbox drucken, die nach hinten rund zuläuft.

Ich hab was von Phantomschallquellen gelesen, die sich an den Ecken und Unebenheiten einer Frontseite ausbilden können, daher schwebt mir die nach hinten verlaufende runde Form vor (siehe KEF Muon auf youtube zB.).


----------



## Zappaesk (29. April 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker bald für Lautsprecherbau ?*



Hänschen schrieb:


> Einer müsste den Schall-Dämmfaktor/Resonanz von so nem gedruckten Brett aus Plastikholz messen und mit MDF vergleichen



Ich bin mir gar nicht sicher ob eine Schallwand in der erforderlichen Stärke druckbar wäre. Für ein hochwertiges Projekt würde ich mal min 18 - 40 mm Wandstärke vorgeben. Da druckts ne Weile...



Hänschen schrieb:


> Ich glaube man könnte eine gute Frontplatte einer Lautsprecherbox drucken, die nach hinten rund zuläuft.



Eine Frontplatte die nach hinten rund zuläuft? Du meinst ein Gehäuse das nach hinten rund ist? Die Frontplatte an sich ist in 30 Sekunden an den Ecken abgerundet und in 1-2 Stunden komplett als Zylinderabschnitt verrundet.



Hänschen schrieb:


> Ich hab was von Phantomschallquellen gelesen, die sich an den Ecken und Unebenheiten einer Frontseite ausbilden können, daher schwebt mir die nach hinten verlaufende runde Form vor (siehe KEF Muon auf youtube zB.).


 
Das sind mind. 2 Phänomene die du hier durcheinandermischst.

- Phantomschallquellen an den Ecken und sonstigen Unebenheiten der Frontplatte sind durch Versenken der Chassiskörbe, Verwendung von Senkschrauben und Anfasen bzw. Verunden der Kanten der Schallwand in den Griff zu bekommen. Daneben kann man noch die Chassis asymmetrisch einbauen und sonst noch ein paar Tricks anwenden. Was aber auch wichtig in dem Zusammenhang ist, ist dass die Einflüsse auf den Frequenzgang relativ schmalbandig und nur unter bestimmten Abhörwinkeln überhaupt auftreten. Bei Breitbändern treten sie z.B. oft gar nicht auf, weil die durch ihre Schallabstrahlung (Bündelung) die Kanten gar nicht mehr nennenswert beschallen.

- Nach hinten runde Gehäuseformen haben einen anderen Zweck, sie dienen der Stabilität der Gehäuse, sehen schick aus und sollen stehende Wellen im Gehäuseinneren Vermeiden. Auch hier gibt es außer der Optik noch andere Möglichkeiten zu gleichen Zielen zu kommen. Abgesehen davon, Biegesperrholz ist soo schwer nun auch nicht zu verarbeiten... Alternativ kann man eine Box Schichtweise aufbauen und so auch verschiedene Formen erreichen (siehe z.B. die K+T Bonbon)

Die beiden Themen will ich jetzt nicht kleinreden, das hat alles seine Berechtigung, aber man muss da auch die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Gute Lautsprecher können auch ohne solche Verrundungen gebaut werden. Die Effekte eines nicht ausreichend stabilen Gehäuses sind aber *wesentlich* negativer!

Die KEF Muon ist sicherlich eine tolle Box - wenngleich sie mir z.B. optisch gar nicht gefällt - aber ein Verweis auf youtube ist aber wirklich komplett unangebracht. Da wird man nichts von dem Erfahren was die Muon zu so einer tollen Box macht. Das muss man hören - nicht sehen! 

Meine KEFs sind übrigens sowohl an der Front, als auch vom Gehäuse her komplett verrundet - alles aus MDF und sonstigen Holzwerkstoffen. Lediglich die Reflexrohre sind aus Kunststoff geformt.


----------



## JackOnell (29. April 2013)

Berliner2011 schrieb:


> Hat alles spaßig angefangen
> Ich drucke mitterweile alles mögliche aus. Von Haushaltskram bis hin zu Autoersatzteilen.
> 
> Das ist richtig.
> ...



Ich halte dich gerade nicht aus AutoErsatzteile ?!? 
Wie sieht das ganze preislich aus und sind die Materialien echt stabil ?


----------



## Berliner2011 (30. April 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker bald für Lautsprecherbau ?*

ABS ist sehr stabil. 
Auch kann man durch den Füllgrad entscheiden wie stabil gedruckt werden soll. 
Preislich geht das sehr in Ordnung


----------



## Hänschen (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker bald für Lautsprecherbau ?*

@ Zappaesk 

Du musst mal dein geballtes Wissen zum Lautsprecherbau in einem Thread zur Verfügung stellen 

Dann muss man nicht erst 5 Bücher lesen. 


Aber gut dass Breitbändern die Frontplatte egal ist, weil ich bau grad ein Paar davon 

Dann kann ich mir das Abrunden, Versenken etc. sparen.


----------



## Zappaesk (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker bald für Lautsprecherbau ?*



Hänschen schrieb:


> Aber gut dass Breitbändern die Frontplatte egal ist, weil ich bau grad ein Paar davon
> 
> Dann kann ich mir das Abrunden, Versenken etc. sparen.


 
Ne, egal ist die Frontplatte nicht, das ist sie nie! Deren Breite und die Position des Chassis ist Teil der Abstimmung des Lautsprechers. Das Abrunden der Kanten und Einsenken der Chassis ist dann noch das i-Tüpfelchen. Dieses i-Tüpfelchen ist aber bei Breitbändern oft nicht ganz so entscheidend. Aber auch da sehen versenkte Chassiskörbe einfach besser aus...


----------



## Hänschen (23. September 2013)

*AW: 3D-Drucker bald für Lautsprecherbau ?*

Ich habe eine Seite für 3D-Druck-Designs gefunden (ich glaube die ist sogar von den Maker-Machern):

https://www.youmagine.com/




Zu der Schallwand: ich meine gelesen zu haben dass ein Waveguide am Hochtöner die Schallwandkante nicht mehr so kritisch einflussnehmen lässt.


----------

